# Laryngeal Paralysis and Megaesophagus



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sometimes life just doesn't seem fair, and boy have I had a year full of it. Everyone has probably read our trials and tribulations with our puppy Moe, and his feet. I can thankfully say he is doing well. 
Our 9 year old, Duke, is not.

We bought Moe because Duke started showing some signs of slowing down. Duke is field trained and has been an amazing companion to my husband and son over the years in the field. He has also been my absolute heart dog since the day he came home. I was adamantly against adding him at the time we got him. It made us have a total of 3 dogs at the time, and I'm primary daily care taker. I'm also an extreme neat freak so it meant more dog hair. Against all of my advice my two sons and husband came home with a bouncing 10 week old Golden when my oldest son was 15, and my youngest son was 11. We also had our Irish Setter and another Golden that were 15, and 12 at the time. I normally do all the research on the dogs we buy, but this was a breeding of a known field Golden in our area and a friends female Golden show dog. It was a one time breeding and all puppies were spoken for before it was planned. No research really needed to be done, so my husband just jumped with both feet.

Duke was easy to train, never destroyed even one shoe, was crate trained from day 1 and house trained in two weeks. He went to our Pro Field trainer at around 7-8 months for 3 months and was just amazing. We didn't have time to test/trial him and I refused to send him away so he never earned titles. He's good enough that our trainer used him for working demos until last year when I said it was taking a toll on him. He just loves his job. He is also the best family pet we could ask for. He's traveled the US with us and our oldest son dirt track racing. He's sat patiently while our youngest played tennis tournaments waiting for them to end so he could have a used ball. He's just special.

We started noticing changes in energy levels about 18 months ago. He could still work and play, but seemed to tire more quickly. We started with all the normal tests and I was basically told I had to accept he was getting older. I bought that for a few months and then went back in with more questions. He was sedated and they called me with him still asleep to run in for a meeting. Our vet is about 10 minutes from our house. They noticed that he had reduced air movement across his vocal cords and megaesophagus. My answer was wake him up and we will work through this. We have, it's been 7 months and he's done really well. 

We elevated his feeding bowls. We went to blending his food and feeding 4 times a day with medication for motility. He's lost a few pounds, but overall you wouldn't know he had an issue. The Drs have been amazed at how well he's done, and I've been secure he was living a great life still.

This summer has been awful with the heat and humidity. Just the last month or so we've had a few days that he didn't want to get up in the morning when I got out of bed. He sleeps at the foot of my bed, and doesn't get up when my husband does. He waits for me, but as soon as my feet hit the floor he is ready to go normally. It's taken him 15-20 minutes to find his way downstairs to me drinking my coffee. He still has swam and played ball, reduced amounts, but had fun. These last few weeks I've noticed a stiffness and wasting of muscle in his hind end. It seems to have come on quickly. He's always been a very fit and muscular dog, never overweight. It's been hard to watch.

Yesterday was our final chance at some form of intervention. We've done everything and I was told there is nothing left to do. Tie back surgery would probably guarantee aspiration pneumonia, after several opinions. There seems to be no way to stop the progression. 

He has good days and bad, but I know our time is limited. I feel somehow cheated. I know technically he's a senior but my dogs normally live to 12 - 13 years. I know I'm going to have a horrible decision to make. I've had to do it before, but this time feels different. Neither of us is at that point yet, but when your willing to do whatever it takes with a 9 year old it just sucks to be told "their is nothing we can do". I'm hoping the change of seasons makes it a little easier on him. Yesterday we were told to stop playing bumpers/ball and swimming. I'm just not sure how I feel about it. I am more inclined to let him have his good days. 

I know I'm not the only one going through stuff like this. I've had a Golden with cancer in the past. My heart goes out to everyone faced with these situations, some earlier in their pups life then this. This one is just hitting below the belt for me. 

Does anyone have any experience with late stage laryngeal paralysis affecting the hind end and esophagus too? Did you do anything that you noticed a difference with at the point I am?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, this brings me to tears. It's so unfair. For what it's worth, I think you should let him do what makes him happy. I agree with you about the tie-back surgery, it's such a risk. 

I have a friend with a senior dog that has LP. They put him on an antidepressant called doxepin (brand name Sinequan®), and she said it has improved his breathing, she doesn't hear the rasping inhalation anymore. Worth trying maybe?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is my understanding that a tie back on only one side improves things hugely without nearly the risk of aspiration. I have zero real life experience with it, but I am so sorry. You guys are wonderful owners... you know that.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

This is heartbreaking. I am so sorry to hear about Duke. Just know he is very lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> It is my understanding that a tie back on only one side improves things hugely without nearly the risk of aspiration. I have zero real life experience with it, but I am so sorry. You guys are wonderful owners... you know that.


Thanks Robin. That was what I was hoping for yesterday, but they said he's not a good candidate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this about Duke.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to read this. The one bad thing about Goldens is how hard it is to say goodbye. I would also be more inclined to let him do whatever he enjoys every day that you can. Prayers are going up for wisdom and comfort.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a 12.5 year old girl that also has laryngeal paralysis that started coming on about a year back. The past several months it's gotten worse and especially with the heat and humidity. I hate to curtail the things she enjoys, but I will not let her outside in the heat unless it's to relieve herself. Getting to the rear yard she must descend about 12 steps, so when she's having a rough day, we go out the front door and she'll either use the front lawn or if not too hot/humid, we'll walk around to the rear yard. We take our time and take as many breaks as she may need. This is a dog that has always, always, been at my side. My shadow. At 12.5 years I'm not about to put her thru any surgery, especially one with the associated risks. 

There have been a few mornings I went into a semi-panic as she was laying too quiet and still. Great relief after I would give a poke and she would move.

It is absolutely heartbreaking to see her struggle, to hear the change in her bark, the excessive panting, the raspy noise along with a whistle when she gets worked up. Yet, she still enjoys life and loves her food and treats. We've just learned to take it much slower and easier with her.

I do not have any helpful information but can totally sympathize with what you're going thru. You've been a wonderful pet parent and you'll handle it the best way you can.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

4goldengirls said:


> I have a 12.5 year old girl that also has laryngeal paralysis that started coming on about a year back. The past several months it's gotten worse and especially with the heat and humidity. I hate to curtail the things she enjoys, but I will not let her outside in the heat unless it's to relieve herself. Getting to the rear yard she must descend about 12 steps, so when she's having a rough day, we go out the front door and she'll either use the front lawn or if not too hot/humid, we'll walk around to the rear yard. We take our time and take as many breaks as she may need. This is a dog that has always, always, been at my side. My shadow. At 12.5 years I'm not about to put her thru any surgery, especially one with the associated risks.
> 
> There have been a few mornings I went into a semi-panic as she was laying too quiet and still. Great relief after I would give a poke and she would move.
> 
> ...


We’ve had a few of those scary mornings lately. It is sad to watch them go through. I catch myself checking on him when he’s noisy during the night. More recently we’ve had drooling, and the weakness in the hind end. It’s a horrible thing to watch them go through. 

Maybe cooler weather will help us all.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I too hold out hope that cooler temperatures and less humidity will help them. Bless your sweet boy.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear about Duke, your in my thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...489185-hogan-possible-laryngeal-issues-2.html

I made the post above when going through it and 6 weeks after that post Hogan went down hill quickly and I lost him to severe aspirated pneumonia. 
I am sure you got tips by now but some that I got was feed them 3 times a day in smaller meals. Have them eat from raised bowls. Keep activity levels to moderate levels to not cause additional panting or gasping. I had to use a harness on Hogan on real bad days to help lift his hind end if he got overly tired near the end of his final days.
This disease is horrible and it take a toll on them on so many ways.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Duke. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Rob's GRs said:


> https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...489185-hogan-possible-laryngeal-issues-2.html
> 
> I made the post above when going through it and 6 weeks after that post Hogan went down hill quickly and I lost him to severe aspirated pneumonia.
> I am sure you got tips by now but some that I got was feed them 3 times a day in smaller meals. Have them eat from raised bowls. Keep activity levels to moderate levels to not cause additional panting or gasping. I had to use a harness on Hogan on real bad days to help lift his hind end if he got overly tired near the end of his final days.
> This disease is horrible and it take a toll on them on so many ways.


Thank you. It sounds like you went through the same thing. We've been doing 3 blended meals a day, elevated to counter level for the last 8 months. He's also on metoclopramide with each meal. It had been going really well, but lately nothing seems to be helping the breathing, We are just now seeing the hind end weakness. The muscle tone everywhere has fallen off rapidly. At first I thought maybe it was just weight, but it isn't. I tried to increase his food intake, but that causes more issues.

Thank you for providing the link. I'm so sorry you and Hogan went through this. This is a horrible thing to watch them go through. It seems to be worsening faster then I originally though it would. This morning was in the high 60's here, but it was enough for him to have a good morning. It's hotter now so we are back inside, but it gave me hope that if we can make it to cooler weather maybe we can have a couple more good months. Everything seems to be getting harder for him rapidly right now. I've made my mind up that it's about his quality of life no matter how much it kills me. 

I will keep the thread updated as we go forward. Thank you everyone for the kind words and information.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just please be advised that tie-back surgery is not a sure thing. And even stricter precautions need to be taken after the surgery -- no swimming, care when bathing, raise food & water bowls etc



I lost my Rowdy due to aspiration pneumonia a few days after his tie back surgery -- he never came home following the surgery but had a horrible death, I truly wish I had waited until he was at a serious risk of going blue and then putting him to sleep peacefully without the trauma he had the last few days of his life and finally having to wave the vets and techs away rather than resuscitating him again -- he died in the comfort of my arms but the silence of the machines going silent still haunts me.


I am so very very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I just thought I would update this thread. My hope is that if anyone else gets this diagnosis they can find some comfort from our story with Duke. This picture was taken Saturday. We were working with real bird retrieves with Moe and decided to let Duke go out for a few. The weather was cool and Duke had a great time. He's not fast like he use to be, but he absolutely loved it. When you get this diagnosis you really feel hopeless so here is a picture of Duke doing exactly what he loves most. We still have good days and bad days, but I am so glad I decided to let him just be him. He won't be duck or goose hunting this year but the guys have promised to bring him home a few to retrieve from the field out back. Hope everyone has Happy Holidays!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhh. I am so glad to see Duke having a good day.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great Picture of Duke enjoying himself!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So heartwarming to see him enjoying himself.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture for all kinds of reasons. I'm so glad he is doing well and still enjoying what he loves.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Update on Megaesophagus.

I hope I never hear of another Golden with it but if someone out there goes through this I hope they find this thread and know that the dogs can still have a quality of life.

This past year has been challenging to say the least. The blended meals eaten standing. The bad days that you wonder if your going to have them with you tomorrow. You get to a point where as long as the good days out weigh the bad things are okay. Duke is a tough dog, always has been. He's made it over a year since the diagnosis of LP and MegaE. When he was diagnosed we didn't think he would make it a month. 

He's swam, retrieved, gone on vacations with us. One of his absolute favorite things is traveling in the motorhome. He's been able to enjoy something everyday. He now may only run out after the bumper that we hand toss 20 feet and lay down before coming back but he's so happy just to get to do it. He went on one last hunt this winter. He's been so spoiled this last year. I'm afraid we are reaching the end. We've fought it with everything we have and I'm not giving up but it is getting harder.

Two weeks ago he completely started refusing any source I had for getting water in him. I've maxed out the amount of water I can safely mix in his blended food without causing problems. He won't take any of the typical resources used for MegaE. He is still standing to eat his mixture. Last week we had a really bad day with pale gums. I knew right away he was dehydrated. I called the vet and unfortunately only an ER vet that I have previously had a bad experience with was on. I decided to try everything at home. I came up with the idea of feed him small blocks of watermelon. It worked Thursday - Saturday. He started refusing the watermelon a little yesterday and today is completely opposed to the idea. I have a call in to my vet today. I'm not giving up and this isn't the end but I thought I would update the thread. 

This is a truly heartbreaking disease. It is becoming more prevalent, especially in doodle mixes, which concerns me for it becoming a bigger problem in Golden's. Duke is a great dog with some well known dogs behind him. I'll never know where this came from. Research is being done but not on Golden's specifically. If you get this diagnosis and you read the internet you will see that most dogs live 30 days. That is simply not true. I'm not willing to take quantity of life over quality for Duke but I am willing to give it every thing I've got. Here's hoping my tough guy decides to give me a clue as to what will work this time. I hope I have a happy update next.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

We went through a period in Goldens where it was more common, ME that is. Back then, I remember people making what they were calling 'heavy water' for their dogs though that was not what it was because the real heavy water has a heavy hydrogen and is 2/H2O (can't get that first 2 in the right place) and what I think they were using then was water with a thickener in it so it could make a bolus on the way down rather than just slip slide. Try some other wet fruits like honeydew or whatever's fresh where you live. And if you know any nutritionists or people who work the food service at a hospital or nursing home, ask them about fluid thickeners - my dad was on it when he was so sick a few years ago. I'm so sorry.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> We went through a period in Goldens where it was more common, ME that is. Back then, I remember people making what they were calling 'heavy water' for their dogs though that was not what it was because the real heavy water has a heavy hydrogen and is 2/H2O (can't get that first 2 in the right place) and what I think they were using then was water with a thickener in it so it could make a bolus on the way down rather than just slip slide. Try some other wet fruits like honeydew or whatever's fresh where you live. And if you know any nutritionists or people who work the food service at a hospital or nursing home, ask them about fluid thickeners - my dad was on it when he was so sick a few years ago. I'm so sorry.


Thanks Robin. I just dropped off a urine sample at the vet for analysis. I bought Thick-It, a water thickener, and tried using broth with it but he won't touch it. (a friend that works in nursing told me about it) I also tried making cubes from broth sort of like jello and he just spits them out. The best I seem to be able to do is melons and pineapple. I tried ice pops for kids but he is just refusing. I'm wondering if I could use the thickener in with his food and safely increase the water content. It's such a fine line with the consistency of the food. He also seems to not want anything cold. My other concern is that I mess to much with his food and he quits eating. The vet is going to call me after they run a complete urinalysis.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

This post just hurts my heart.
I am so glad he has made it this long but I can see the heartbreak in your posts.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Noone does any better by their dogs than you. I'm so sorry that Duke and your family are going through this.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

cwag said:


> Noone does any better by their dogs than you. I'm so sorry that Duke and your family are going through this.


Thank you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope things improve.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

so sorry to hear that, can you syringe feed him water will that help?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry, sending good thoughts things improve for Duke.
You've been through a lot, it's really great to read how dedicated you are to your special boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you do sub-Q fluids? It's quite easy to do and dogs (and cats) get used to it quickly.
<<Hugs>>


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. My vet mentioned this very thing yesterday because one of mine is having issues eating. If it continues we will get an x-ray. What you are saying is making it a little less scary. Because of the quarantine, he actually came out to the van to talk to me. It's strangely cold in Ohio right now!


----------



## g0ld3nJ (May 12, 2020)

I'm sorry you and Duke are going through this. Lar Par (and ME) is an emotional and tiring disease, always trying to figure out what works for your pup. My 15 year old has been managing it for the past several years. She's doing well for her age given her condition but it's definitely a lifestyle change to maintain that comfort. I sent you a message! Keeping cool and calm are most important.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Can you do sub-Q fluids? It's quite easy to do and dogs (and cats) get used to it quickly.
> <<Hugs>>


I have been wondering about this for days. I've never done it but am more then willing to learn how. Is it something my vet would show me?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Ffcmm said:


> so sorry to hear that, can you syringe feed him water will that help?


Unfortunately even drinking water is a little dangerous for him. He is at a really high risk of aspiration so I can't syringe feed him.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

*UPDATE*
So this morning the vet called and Duke has a very low urine concentration. I took him back in and they are doing a complete blood panel. My vet is concerned that it's kidney failure. I'm waiting for the results. He has lost three pounds since he was there in February, but that's pretty good given his situation. We did a complete blood panel in January and everything came back normal. His heart rate is good and overall condition is still good. He's very lethargic and still refusing to drink. I got about a 1/2 cup of watermelon in him this morning after his breakfast. Depending on what else I find out I need to find a way to increase his water intake. I'm able to get about 7 cups of water in a day by mixing it with his food and adding melons. I need to at a minimum get 2 1/2 more cups per day. I am really pushing the limits with the amount I'm adding to the food. I would like to find another way to get it in. He was doing better eating with less water in the food mixture.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

He’s happy to be home from the vet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure your vet would.
It's quite simple. You need some lactated ringers solution, some IV tubing, and some needles. Your vet can supply all of them, or point you in the right direction.
You just lift the skin on his neck area (like just above the withers), stick in the needle, open the IV valve thing, and let it rip. 
He'll look like a camel with a hump when you get done, but it gets absorbed fairly quickly.
Commonly used for animals with kidney failure. Dogs, especially, don't really notice you doing it. It's not painful, and not a big deal.
I kept a cat with kidney failure alive for 9 more quality months once this way.




DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I have been wondering about this for days. I've never done it but am more then willing to learn how. Is it something my vet would show me?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

7 cups feels like a lot of water. 
Tito, healthy and active, doesn't drink anywhere near that in a day.



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> *UPDATE*
> So this morning the vet called and Duke has a very low urine concentration. I took him back in and they are doing a complete blood panel. My vet is concerned that it's kidney failure. I'm waiting for the results. He has lost three pounds since he was there in February, but that's pretty good given his situation. We did a complete blood panel in January and everything came back normal. His heart rate is good and overall condition is still good. He's very lethargic and still refusing to drink. I got about a 1/2 cup of watermelon in him this morning after his breakfast. Depending on what else I find out I need to find a way to increase his water intake. I'm able to get about 7 cups of water in a day by mixing it with his food and adding melons. I need to at a minimum get 2 1/2 more cups per day. I am really pushing the limits with the amount I'm adding to the food. I would like to find another way to get it in. He was doing better eating with less water in the food mixture.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, I'm sure your vet would.
> It's quite simple. You need some lactated ringers solution, some IV tubing, and some needles. Your vet can supply all of them, or point you in the right direction.
> You just lift the skin on his neck area (like just above the withers), stick in the needle, open the IV valve thing, and let it rip.
> He'll look like a camel with a hump when you get done, but it gets absorbed fairly quickly.
> ...


Thank you so much. This is definitely something I will talk to my vet about when he calls me with lab results from today. It would be much easier and more precise then what I'm doing.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> 7 cups feels like a lot of water.
> Tito, healthy and active, doesn't drink anywhere near that in a day.


The vet told me today he needs an ounce of water for every pound. He's 73 lbs so he needs approx 9.5 cups. I'm able to get 6-7 in a day but more then that is really pushing it and causing other problems.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The actual guideline is 1/2 - 1 ounce per pound of bodyweight. Honestly it sounds like he's getting plenty.




DblTrblGolden2 said:


> The vet told me today he needs an ounce of water for every pound. He's 73 lbs so he needs approx 9.5 cups. I'm able to get 6-7 in a day but more then that is really pushing it and causing other problems.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> The actual guideline is 1/2 - 1 ounce per pound of bodyweight. Honestly it sounds like he's getting plenty.


Well if it’s a half an oz then I am fine. I can’t get more in. I’ve tried all day! They haven’t called back with the blood work yet so I’m assuming I will hear first thing tomorrow morning. I think that will give me a much clearer picture of his health.

I had a 13 year old golden with kidney failure years ago but she drank constantly. Thank you for the help.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet always said that 1 cup per 10# of body weight is more than enough.




DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Well if it’s a half an oz then I am fine. I can’t get more in. I’ve tried all day! They haven’t called back with the blood work yet so I’m assuming I will hear first thing tomorrow morning. I think that will give me a much clearer picture of his health.
> 
> I had a 13 year old golden with kidney failure years ago but she drank constantly. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

how is he doing?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Ffcmm said:


> how is he doing?


He’s has less energy then normal but is okay. He ate better last night so hoping today he feels better. Waiting on these blood test results to see what is really going on. Thanks for asking.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought it might be helpful to measure Tito's water drinking over the last 2 days. 
He's 13+, weighs 71 pounds, appears to be in good health, very active. Yesterday was about 65 degrees, he walked just over 3 miles, played ball 1/2 hour. 
He drank 3-1/2 cups of water. That's about normal for him, I always fill his bowl to the exact same spot so I can gauge how much he drinks.
The day before was cooler, he was slightly less active, drank 3 cups of water.
So he's one of the ones who falls closer to the 1/2 ounce per pound of body weight.
We boarded dogs for 15+ years and always saw a huge variation in how much they drank, it's kind of an individual thing.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> I thought it might be helpful to measure Tito's water drinking over the last 2 days.
> He's 13+, weighs 71 pounds, appears to be in good health, very active. Yesterday was about 65 degrees, he walked just over 3 miles, played ball 1/2 hour.
> He drank 3-1/2 cups of water. That's about normal for him, I always fill his bowl to the exact same spot so I can gauge how much he drinks.
> The day before was cooler, he was slightly less active, drank 3 cups of water.
> ...


Thank you this really helps!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

*UPDATE*

So I just got back from the vet. The news is actually okay. Duke is not in kidney failure. Yay! 
His pancreatic numbers are elevated and his pancreas is enlarged.
With everything he has going on we are going to try and give it a week or so and see if he perks up. His numbers are not terrible. 
My vets feeling is it may get better with a little time. We will repeat labs in a week if he's not feeling better.

Thank you everyone for the info. @hotel4dogs especially I was really stressing over the amount of water they said he needed.
Any info on this feel free to share. This is new to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When my Tiny was in severe liver failure I panicked over the amount of food she wasn't eating. My vet was so helpful, he figured out that she only needed about 900 calories per day, max., which when you break it into 4-5 meals wasn't a whole lot at a time! It helped me so much to have some perspective on it.
Pancreatitis is very, very painful. No wonder he's not feeling great. I don't know what you feed him, but you might want to go pretty much fat free for now if possible. My husband just got over pancreatitis. Of course, he's a GUY so it's hard to tell, but you'd have thought that the world was coming to an end .


----------



## g0ld3nJ (May 12, 2020)

We've had bouts of pancreatitis with my girl (LP, ME). We switched to low fat diet. With her LP and ME she has had recurring pancreatitis. 

Is Duke on meds for pancreatitis? It's very painful.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

g0ld3nJ said:


> We've had bouts of pancreatitis with my girl (LP, ME). We switched to low fat diet. With her LP and ME she has had recurring pancreatitis.
> 
> Is Duke on meds for pancreatitis? It's very painful.


Duke is on:
Metoclopramide 10 mg 3 times a day
Gabapentin morning and night
Tramadol at night currently
We stopped Rimadyl about a week ago when we started having problems. He wasn't on it long term but as soon as he started acting funny I stopped it. 

Which food have you had success with that is low fat? He's currently on PPP SSS Lamb and Oat. He can't tolerate chicken. I could try a new food especially if it could help prevent future problems. Is this something that your girl has intermittently? My vet said it goes along with the digestive problems. I've spent a fortune lately and don't really feel like I've accomplished much. I just want him to feel better. He's very lethargic. He will get up and go out with me but even then he lays down. I took him for a ride last night to cheer him up. Duke was hunt trained and always has boundless energy. Even with everything going on he's excited the minute he sees a bumper. Currently he will jog out after one and lay down. He's only 9. If there's anything you guys can think of I'm willing to try. My vet said I'm already doing everything I can.


----------



## g0ld3nJ (May 12, 2020)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Duke is on:
> Metoclopramide 10 mg 3 times a day
> Gabapentin morning and night
> Tramadol at night currently
> ...


Mine would take a combination of Sucralfate, Famotidine and Omeprazole to treat the pancreatitis. Those were the ones that worked for her. I'm sure both you and your vet are doing what's best for Duke as every dog responds differently.

I recall it took a few days for her to perk up. Hopefully Duke is on the mend now. I used to put my girl on Royal Canin gastro intestinal low fat canned food while recovering /on the meds.

Now she's doing well on the Honest Kitchen grain free turkey. It's dehydrated food. I add water and roll into meatballs. She gets them every 2 hrs (or up to 6/7 small meals during the day).

She used to take meloxicam. We took that off because it seemed to be upsetting her stomach. She had been on it for several years after a knee surgery. She hasn't had a bout in a while. I think maybe she had 2 or 3 bouts in the past year. She's at risk for it now so we're really watching her food and excitability which can trigger a lar par episode and when she's gasping for air often it can upset her stomach and too much stomach upset or regurgitation can mean pancreatitis for us.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

g0ld3nJ said:


> Mine would take a combination of Sucralfate, Famotidine and Omeprazole to treat the pancreatitis. Those were the ones that worked for her. I'm sure both you and your vet are doing what's best for Duke as every dog responds differently.
> 
> I recall it took a few days for her to perk up. Hopefully Duke is on the mend now. I used to put my girl on Royal Canin gastro intestinal low fat canned food while recovering /on the meds.
> 
> ...


My vet called me this afternoon and we discussed food options. We decided for now to put him back on a hydrolyzed protein diet. The fat content is about 1/2 of what he was on. We are also adding in Pepcid AC twice a day (Famotidine). He's done well on the hydrolyzed protein in the past so maybe it will help again. I will look into the Honest Kitchen. He doesn't do well on meatballs, everything has to be a slurry mixture. Right now I don't want to make too many changes but want him feeling better. At least now I know what it is. 

Thank you guys for your help and suggestions. In 30+ years of Golden's I've never dealt with pancreatitis. It must be very painful because he is really not himself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly the pancreatitis is, in a weird way, kind of good news. It would totally account for his being lethargic, not himself. It's good because it does get better. Normally takes about 2-3 weeks, though.



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> My vet called me this afternoon and we discussed food options. We decided for now to put him back on a hydrolyzed protein diet. The fat content is about 1/2 of what he was on. We are also adding in Pepcid AC twice a day (Famotidine). He's done well on the hydrolyzed protein in the past so maybe it will help again. I will look into the Honest Kitchen. He doesn't do well on meatballs, everything has to be a slurry mixture. Right now I don't want to make too many changes but want him feeling better. At least now I know what it is.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help and suggestions. In 30+ years of Golden's I've never dealt with pancreatitis. It must be very painful because he is really not himself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wondering how Duke is doing.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just wondering how Duke is doing.


So far the change in food has seemed to make the biggest difference. I put him on PPP Hydrolyzed Protein. It has 8% fat and he is eating better and seems to have a little more energy. He is still not himself but is definitely improving. He's more peaceful and happier. He also started drinking a little again. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad to see the latest update for Duke. I had stepped back from the forum for a while and had missed that this was going on. I appreciate so much that you have continued this thread so that future people searching for information will be able to follow your journey. I almost couldn't make it through your description of your bond with Duke, whatever the cards he's been dealt healthwise, both he and you certainly couldn't be any luckier with the relationship you found together. I hope that he continues to feel better, your devotion to your dogs is inspiring, I wish the world had more people with your kind of heart.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

nolefan said:


> I am so glad to see the latest update for Duke. I had stepped back from the forum for a while and had missed that this was going on. I appreciate so much that you have continued this thread so that future people searching for information will be able to follow your journey. I almost couldn't make it through your description of your bond with Duke, whatever the cards he's been dealt healthwise, both he and you certainly couldn't be any luckier with the relationship you found together. I hope that he continues to feel better, your devotion to your dogs is inspiring, I wish the world had more people with your kind of heart.


Thank you!! My bond with Duke is definitely special. I love all my dogs but this guy stole my heart a long time ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, glad to hear it's a good one!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

This is a heartbreaking update for me personally. I lost Duke on Tuesday. I had to do the right thing for him, which was to let him go. In the end it was not the Megaesophagus that forced my decision, although it hindered so many of our options. Duke was suffering from ME, LP, joint pain, his muscle tone was gone, and in the end some neurological issue. It may have been a slow growing brain tumor. We will never know. With the ME sedation was just to risky for proper diagnostics to be done. 
Duke was loved everyday of his life. I’ve received so many pictures from people that hunted with him, traveled with us, grew up with our kids and saw him at all the sporting events. He was loved by so many people. He also changed quite a few peoples opinion of how Goldens perform in the field. We never hunt tested Duke, but he hunted ducks and geese with many parties for many years. Duke was a fighter right up until the end. He changed our family story forever. 
My message is ME is manageable. It’s a huge commitment, it’s difficult, it’s heart breaking. It is not an immediate death sentence.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> This is a heartbreaking update for me personally. I lost Duke on Tuesday. I had to do the right thing for him, which was to let him go. In the end it was not the Megaesophagus that forced my decision, although it hindered so many of our options. Duke was suffering from ME, LP, joint pain, his muscle tone was gone, and in the end some neurological issue. It may have been a slow growing brain tumor. We will never know. With the ME sedation was just to risky for proper diagnostics to be done.
> Duke was loved everyday of his life. I’ve received so many pictures from people that hunted with him, traveled with us, grew up with our kids and saw him at all the sporting events. He was loved by so many people. He also changed quite a few peoples opinion of how Goldens perform in the field. We never hunt tested Duke, but he hunted ducks and geese with many parties for many years. Duke was a fighter right up until the end. He changed our family story forever.
> My message is ME is manageable. It’s a huge commitment, it’s difficult, it’s heart breaking. It is not an immediate death sentence.
> View attachment 890394


So sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Duke, he was a special boy.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Duke. He was a handsome fella and well loved.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so, so sorry. It’s always been so clear to me how much you loved that boy. I’ve been thinking of you and your family


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Like the others have said, your special love for Duke and the lengths you went to to give him a good quality of life were really outstanding. He was both blessed and a blessing. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Paradox1998 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Duke. He was a fine looking dog; again, my condolences.


----------

